# montreal fur con



## grayfur22 (Mar 25, 2008)

just to no  if antrofest is ok cuse on the site they were not sur
if they would make it this year. it would be my first year going
there so just wana no if any one got news like were it gona
be at and the price of the attending the con. this is for 2008
antrofest just to make sur you no


----------



## RailRide (Mar 25, 2008)

Not Canadian, but I attended twice. It looks like the search for another hotel didn't turn up anything acceptable or affordable in time for '08. but supposedly 2009 is still in the running, given the amount of time available to organize it.

I peek at their forums every so often just in case.

---PCJ


----------



## grayfur22 (Mar 25, 2008)

ya me to y look at the forum and ty for the info to


----------



## masher (Mar 26, 2008)

i heard it was being planned for September. maybe that's just hearsay but i was hoping to go so i'll be paying attention too


----------



## RailRide (Mar 26, 2008)

That's what is listed in WikiFur, but that was there before my information, which comes from the latest posts on their (very low traffic) forums.

If 2008 happens, it'll be a surprise to most given the difficulties encountered so far. We know the organzers were looking for a new hotel after the Doubletree became the "Tower of Fail", but the only news released as of the last time I looked in their forums was that negotiations were in progress with a small number of (unnamed) hotels.

---PCJ


----------



## grayfur22 (Apr 9, 2008)

ya that what y read on the forum


----------



## da-fox (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi everyone.
I have talked a lot with Cnipur, PrplHaze and BabyTiger (organisators of AF)
Actually, AF08 is not planned. They will probably do only a little furmeet. The organisation is now under the control of MonFur (furry group of Montreal)... If you have questions, I think is better to ask in MonFur group on Yahoo groups.

       Cnipur said:
-AF forum: 
"........ EVEN IF Anthrofest 2008 as a convention gets cancelled, I was tempted to rent out a few rooms at a hotel anyhow, and have some small scale event so we can all get together and still have fun. It would probably lack a formal dealers room or any other big-ticket events, but it would allow us to run something under good budget, with less work, and everyone can still come together. If that's something that interests you all, we can do it."

-Wiki: 
Luciano: As for Anthrofest 2008, we're seriously considering it a bust, as we lack the resources, all resources: man, time, and money. 

So... I think AF08 is cancelled...but I dont know. Me and my friends, after more than 4 months to waiting to have some news about the '08 convention, was decided to go at Furfright 2008. If a furmeet is organised, I will probably go for one day. Anyway... Nothing is sure, im not an organisator.
Well.... sorry for you if AF08 is cancelled!
*hugs*
=^.^=

*Da-Fox*


----------

